# FITA Field in Arizona



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

I posted this in the FITA forum but since this is were "field" archery is discussed, figured I should re-post it here:

This weekend (October 18 & 19) Arizona will hold it's FITA Field state championship. The club putting this on is the Papago FITA Archers (http://papagoarchery.com) and it will be held at the Usery Mountain Park archery range, NW of Mesa, AZ. This will be a registered FITA Field Tournament.

Saturday will be 24 un-marked targets from 5 to 45 meters for barebow, 10 to 55 meters for compounds/Oly recurves. 3 arrows per target so with the new (silly) 6 point scoring that means a possible of 432. Sunday will be another 24 targets but at marked targets (slightly longer maximum distance - 50 m for barebow, 60 m for compound/recurve). Same course but with different shooting positions and in a couple instances different size faces.

February 14 & 15, 2009 Papago FITA Archers will host another FITA Field event, on a different course that the above State Championship. Again the first day will be un-marked and the second day marked distance targets.

If I had to choose between FITA Field and NFAA Field (my first love) I would be hard pressed to make that choice. FITA Field should be a great draw for "traditional" shooters who complain that NFAA Field is too hard (too many arrows and to many long shots). FITA has bigger targets for a given distance (20 cm, 40 cm, 60 cm & 80 cm v. the NFAA's 20, 35, 50 & 65 cm faces) and the ranges are shorter (max is 50m for barebow, minimum is 5 m; NFAA goes from about 6 yards to 80). Instead of 112 arrows for a 28 target NFAA round, FITA is 72 for one day's 24 targets. It should be a natural...if only there was enough of it in the US for people to try.

In that regard Arizona is becoming the center of FITA Field activity with 2 scheduled matches each year. I'd like to see a third event start up. The Arizona high country would be a great place to shoot a FITA Field in the summer. (smile)

Dave


----------



## Hawksnest88 (Dec 12, 2005)

Dave, what do you have to belong to to shoot FITA field in AZ ? Anything local also? NFAA? Just curious, thanks. Bill


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

I think you have to be an NAA member. I'm not sure if they honor NFAA membership or not. I think that only applies to National championships, maybe regional but not at the state level.

Dave


----------



## Hawksnest88 (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks, maybe I'm confusing IFAA with FITA field. Never shot either but would like to. BG


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

The only IFAA shoot I know if in the US is the North American Field Archery Championship held in Holmstead, FL every December. My understanding is, if you are an NFAA member you qualify to shoot in the NAFAC.

FITA Field is a horse of a different color (smile).

Dave


----------



## Hawksnest88 (Dec 12, 2005)

The 2009 World IFAA bowhunter championship is in Yankton, SD. I drive to Chamberlain, SD to fly R/C sailplanes every couple years, so maybe also for Archery. It's just S of Chamberlain.  Bill


----------

